# MAF Sensor



## kalebskaggs (Apr 18, 2012)

I was wondering if there was anybody that has taken the screen off of the maf sensor. If so how did you go about doing it? A friend of mine did it to one of his cars and said it sounded better with it off. Not sure if anyone here has done it before.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Why mess with a small part that you could potentionally mess up that costs $250 ish? Just leave it on there. An intake and exhaust you won't hear anything different.


----------



## kalebskaggs (Apr 18, 2012)

How much difference does a cold air make?


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

A huge difference, every time you're on the gas you'll hear a growl coming from the engine. You won't hear it coasting but you will while on the gas. And it is a real nice sound to it. Then if you get exhaust you'll really hear the car growl with an intake. Intake is the best complement to an aftermarket catback exhaust


----------



## kalebskaggs (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Any suggestions on what intake to get?


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Carbanio cold air intake or neuspeed p-flo (I got this one and love it)


----------



## kalebskaggs (Apr 18, 2012)

Will the flow work for me even if I have a maf?
I looked at the neuspeed site and it said without maf.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

What year is your car?


----------



## kalebskaggs (Apr 18, 2012)

05.5 new jetta.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

don't mess wih the maf! leave it, drop a BSH intake on it(only one that always works without throwing a CEL) an you'll get a few hp and your noise you want so bad.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

that makes on sense run a cold air intake on your car if you dont want to get a tune there a post that shows how to make an insert so you dont get a cel, i ran the insert intill i had my um tune done and never had any problems


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

opps meant no sense


----------



## kalebskaggs (Apr 18, 2012)

How much does it cost to get a tune? And what insert?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you have 4 options
1. no one makes an insert anymore...so you need to make it on your own or find a used one.
OR 
2. get a C2motorsports or UM tune to make it work with no CEL and gain power as well.
OR
3. buy a BSH intake that was designed correctly and doesn't get a CEL- no insert or tune needed
OR
4. live with a CEL and not pass emissions.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> you have 4 options
> 1. no one makes an insert anymore...so you need to make it on your own or find a used one.
> OR
> 2. get a C2motorsports or UM tune to make it work with no CEL and gain power as well.
> ...


5. Get a 3" intake, reuse the MAF housing and order the ring from APR or Carbonio themselves(what I did) 

But if I did it again, I would get the BSH intake because it uses 1 coupler, and a clean looking final result. But my cold air only cost me $70 or so to make.


----------



## kalebskaggs (Apr 18, 2012)

So, if I get a bsh intake and get a tune, probably the first one, how much power am I looking at getting?


----------



## daduff (Oct 7, 2012)

around 10hp(guesstimate)


----------



## daduff (Oct 7, 2012)

also don't touch the MAF screen.


----------



## kalebskaggs (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for all of the help guys! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

I got the MAF insert casing thing I made myself last summer due to the neuspeed p-flo liking to throw CELs in 08's, my CEL has been off ever since then but in 2 weeks I'm tuning my car with C2ner handheld deal and the insert will be pointless to me now. So I may end up selling it or hold on to it, who knows!


----------



## kalebskaggs (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm gonna go with the BSH intake. Then may see about getting the handheld c2ner later. Unrelated but I was looking at a wide body kit as well. And for 1600 bucks it looks damn good.


----------

